# Who likes me new sig?



## flai (Sep 2, 2007)

Made it for the dudes at DS-Wifi, hope you all like, feel free to use.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 8, 2007)

its sooo simple


----------



## dice (Sep 8, 2007)

it is... but it's the best way of getting the message across IMO


----------



## flai (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> it is... but it's the best way of getting the message across IMO



Thats my style, nice and simple, looks good (IMO) and gets people clicking.


----------



## Urza (Sep 22, 2007)

The best #ds-wifi sig so far.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 22, 2007)

you do know that this forum was about flai's older sig?


----------



## Urza (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> you do know that this forum was about flai's older sig?


Well, I like the current one.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rhyguy @ Sep 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you do know that this forum was about flai's older sig?
> ...



how cant you like it? its soo cool


----------



## dice (Sep 22, 2007)

This new one looks better


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 24, 2007)

I could make a new one if you guys like, super flashy.


----------

